# Salmon



## bakebeans (Jan 31, 2020)

Tonight I’m cooking salmon, never cooked it before. Didn’t think I even liked it but tried it while out over Christmas and really enjoyed it but I have no idea what to do with it. Maybe put it in the oven with some lemon? I’m going to have it with cauliflower mash and broccoli but any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 31, 2020)

I've never actually tried salmon myself but I'd be tempted to chuck it in the oven or pan fry it xx


----------



## Toucan (Jan 31, 2020)

bakebeans said:


> Tonight I’m cooking salmon, never cooked it before. Didn’t think I even liked it but tried it while out over Christmas and really enjoyed it but I have no idea what to do with it. Maybe put it in the oven with some lemon? I’m going to have it with cauliflower mash and broccoli but any suggestions are appreciated


I'm sure that will be very tasty. I usually oven bake it, but not for too long, say about 10 to 15 minutes for a fillet at 190C, but depends on the size of the piece.
I usually put a squeeze of lemon on it and some black pepper.
For a change I sometimes put some pesto sauce on the top before cooking, or sometimes wrap it up in grease proof paper after putting flavourings such as ginger, herbs etc.
It also pan fries quite well.  
Enjoy!


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 31, 2020)

If you have foil or baking parchment then tear a sheet off, lightly oil it, place salmon skin side down on the oiled side, twist of pepper, slice of lemon on top, close up the parcel and pop it in the oven for about 10 minutes to roast and you’ll be fine. 
There are plenty of one pan roasting salmon recipes out there where you put the salmon one side of a roasting tray and veg like broccoli cauliflower tomatoes olives the other and roast the whole lot as one. 
Or grind up some nuts (walnuts work really well) mix in some spice (I tend to use ras al hanout) and add a little evoo to make a paste. Cover the flesh side of the fish with the paste and let it marinade for a while (up to 30 mins) then shove it in the oven to roast.


----------



## bakebeans (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks for the ideas! I got some pesto while I was shopping this week as I’ve never tried that either so I’ll do one piece with pesto and the other with lemon and pepper in the oven wrapped in foil. Can not wait to try it. Diabetes sucks most of the time but trying new food it’s a silver lining


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 31, 2020)

Baked salmon with lemon & pepper - yum!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2020)

Be warned - it cooks VERY quickly however you do it.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 31, 2020)

I know this is for cod but it’sa recipe that will transfer to salmon very nicely. 

ROASTED COD LOINS with wild thyme & pul biber
SERVES 4

4 cod loins (about 200g each), thicker pieces work best
garlic oil 4 teaspoons
dried wild thyme 2 teaspoons
pul biber chilli flakes
finely grated zest of 2 unwaxed lemons
 Maldon sea salt flakes and freshly ground black pepper

Preheat the oven to 220°C (200°C fan), Gas Mark 7. Line a roasting tray with baking paper. Place the fish fillets on to the prepared roasting tray and drizzle generously with garlic oil to coat each piece of fish. Sprinkle over the wild thyme, pul biber, lemon zest and a generous amount of salt and pepper.

Roast for 8 - 12 minutes and serve immediately.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 31, 2020)

This one is more Persian in flavour and really does need the rose petals. 

SERVES 6 
6 skinless salmon fillets, about 100g (3½oz) each 
4 tbsp dried edible rose petals, 
finely ground 2 tsp sumac 
1 tsp dried lime powder 
1 tsp ground cumin 
½ tsp ground cinnamon 
finely grated rind of 1 orange 
finely grated rind of 1 lime 
3–6 tbsp olive oil 
sea salt and freshly ground black pepper 
lemon wedges, to serve

Preheat the oven to 200°C/fan 180°C/gas mark 6 (preferably fan assisted for this recipe, as a higher heat gives better results). 
Line a baking sheet with nonstick baking paper.  Combine the ground rose petals, spices and grated orange and lime rind in a small bowl, add the olive oil and stir well to form a wet marinade for the salmon.  

Rub each salmon fillet well with the spice marinade and place it on the prepared baking sheet. (At this stage you can cover with clingfilm and leave overnight in the refrigerator to marinate, if you wish.) 

Once all the fillets are well coated in the marinade, season them well with sea salt and black pepper, then bake for 10–12 minutes until the fish is cooked through.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 31, 2020)

For simplicity I just wash it, squeeze some lemon juice on it and pan fry in butter, skin side first. Takes about 10 mins. I usually throw in some diced aubergine or mushrooms to soak up the surplus butter and fish oil in the pan and serve with broccoli, asparagus or green beans and a tiny portion of sweet potato.


----------



## Toucan (Jan 31, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> pul biber


Hi Colin haven't come across 'pul biber' - is it a particularity hot chilli?
I'm quite lucky with chillies though, as I kept a plant from the summer and has kept growing - and has tiny chillies that pack a real punch.


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 31, 2020)

I agree with Barbara just to add I dry the fish well after washing ,use plenty of butter and don't over cook Enjoy 

Carol


----------



## Sharron1 (Jan 31, 2020)

bakebeans said:


> Thanks for the ideas! I got some pesto while I was shopping this week as I’ve never tried that either so I’ll do one piece with pesto and the other with lemon and pepper in the oven wrapped in foil. Can not wait to try it. Diabetes sucks most of the time but trying new food it’s a silver lining


Love salmon,poached or baked with broccoli and cabbage.  Delicious .


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 31, 2020)

Toucan said:


> Hi Colin haven't come across 'pul biber' - is it a particularity hot chilli?
> I'm quite lucky with chillies though, as I kept a plant from the summer and has kept growing - and has tiny chillies that pack a real punch.


It’s Aleppo pepper - it’s usually available in large supermarkets or online but if you really can’t get it then substitute paprika. But it won’t be quite the same. In that same way that Sichuan pepper is unlike anything else, pul biber isn’t quite like anything else.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 31, 2020)

bakebeans said:


> Maybe put it in the oven with some lemon?



That’s what we always used to do before there was a veggie (now vegan) in the house.

Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Fatbellycustard (Jan 31, 2020)

Cor, these dishes sound amazing. Great inspiration.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 31, 2020)

Fatbellycustard said:


> Cor, these dishes sound amazing. Great inspiration.


Recipes are many as inspiration and you can riff off of then switching things up as you go. 
Most of the huge name chefs have decent websites listing recipes and so does Waitrose. Some may need tweaking to make them low carb but they can spark some really good ideas. 
This is a simple but really rather impressive salmon dish from Jamie Oliver for example... and the instructions on how to cook the salmon fillet are crystal clear. https://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes...prouting-broccoli-and-anchovy-rosemary-sauce/


----------



## Drummer (Jan 31, 2020)

As someone with a highly developed sense of taste, I just place meat or fish in a dish, usually enclosed, and warm it until cooked - possibly with a little fat and a minute amount of flavouring from pepper or a herb, but not always. I do not eat out of the house very often because foods are either over spiced, or are distinctly not fresh - a famous fish and chips shop has served up some revoltingly stale and strange tasting salad stuff to go with my fish.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 31, 2020)

Drummer said:


> As someone with a highly developed sense of taste, I just place meat or fish in a dish, usually enclosed, and warm it until cooked - possibly with a little fat and a minute amount of flavouring from pepper or a herb, but not always. I do not eat out of the house very often because foods are either over spiced, or are distinctly not fresh - a famous fish and chips shop has served up some revoltingly stale and strange tasting salad stuff to go with my fish.



Yea! Fresh ingredients, minimal seasoning & spices, lightly cooked if not raw.

Often recipes seem to me like attempts to disguise ingredients under a smother of stuff, or maybe attempts to elicit a response from jaded tastebuds, or something.  

But that's just me.


----------



## bakebeans (Feb 3, 2020)

I found out I really don’t like salmon! It was lovely at Christmas but when I cooked it myself on Friday I couldn’t  eat it  thanks for the suggestions though


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 3, 2020)

bakebeans said:


> I found out I really don’t like salmon! It was lovely at Christmas but when I cooked it myself on Friday I couldn’t  eat it  thanks for the suggestions though


How did you cook it and what bit of salmon was it?

Could you say what it was about it you didn’t like? Was it the fish itself or the dish as a whole?


----------



## Greymouser (Feb 8, 2020)

Personally I love salmon, but it needs to be fresh to be at its best, the fresher the better. Also it is better to be careful with the cooking as it is not so good over cooked. I like smoked salmon best, cooked with scrambled egg a little garlic, parsley and dill. Decent smoked salmon is good too uncooked, but it needs to be decent. I find dill works well with ordinary salmon too, just love it! I try to avoid frozen too as it often comes out dry after cooking, find tinned salmon to be better as it moister. ( Is that even a word?  ) Proper fresh salmon, ( or trout, ) is hard to beat in my opinion.


----------



## Tee G (Feb 9, 2020)

hahahaha @bakebeans aww bless.   I know you say you dont like it but have you tried it poached in plain water, just remove any skin and simmer for a 5 mins or so, flip it over for a couple of mins more then drain, you can then flake it into tiny little pieces and hide it in a fish pie, a little pasta (if you allowed),  mixed in with loads of other veg to bulk it out and make a satisfying supper.  Its such a great source of nutrition.   How was it served at Christmas when you had it?


----------



## bakebeans (Feb 9, 2020)

As soon as I opened the packet And I smelt it I kinda knew it wasn’t for me. I then removed the skin and it made a slimy/squelchy noise and my stomach turned but I still cooked it and tried it but couldn’t eat it

At Christmas my sister in law cooked it in her new fandangle air fryer oven and it was lovely but she’s an amazing cook anyway so she probably added stuff to it


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 9, 2020)

Ask her how she did it! Air fryers are great bits of kit and yes the skin can be off putting. 
It’s better if you buy fish from the counter in the supermarket rather than sealed in plastic add it breathes and doesn’t get slimy. 
Or just don’t eat salmon!


----------



## Jodee (Feb 9, 2020)

Love Salmon

I buy salmon fillets and cook from fresh or from frozen (with skin on) in the microwave 3-5 mins max, depends how many you are cooking for and how big the fillet is.  Skin is removed easily once fish is cooked.

I would add lemon after or just a dallop of sweet and sour sauce on the side.

I go for quick and easy cooking if I can.

If you had a whole half side of salmon you could cook in the oven with dill or thyme and a slice of lemon, all wrapped in foil to start.

I don't usually eat the skin and that comes away quite easily once the fish is cooked.  Some people like it crispy but that would involve a different method of cooking.

On anything I buy I always check the use by date so I know when I should eat by unless putting in freezer straight away when you get home.  fish goes off easily if not stored properly.  Best to buy fresh and freeze or use from fresh I think.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 9, 2020)

I find it amazing that so many people remove the skin or cook it and then don't eat it! The skin has most of the oils in it which are one of the healthiest and tastiest aspects of eating such a fish. I not only eat the skin of my own fillet but that of my partner too as he is another one who would otherwise waste the best part of the fish.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 9, 2020)

Salmon is lovely with ginger and lime. All I do is melt some butter lime and ginger in the microwave add it to the salmon and cook..

The skin goes to my spoilt brat of a dog as she loves fish and isn't allergic to it.


----------



## Neens (Feb 9, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> I find it amazing that so many people remove the skin or cook it and then don't eat it! The skin has most of the oils in it which are one of the healthiest and tastiest aspects of eating such a fish. I not only eat the skin of my own fillet but that of my partner too as he is another one who would otherwise waste the best part of the fish.


Me too - the crispy skin is the best bit. Love salmon, skillet, oven or even microwaved, with flavour infusions or just a squeeze of lemon - is one of my favourite fish (especially now *battered* cod/haddock is off the menu)!  Sorry you didn't enjoy it @bakebeans but at least you tried. 

Also it really shouldn't smell particularly fishy - if it does it is a sign that it may not be at its freshest.


----------

